# Company of Heroes - Rendering Treiber wurde nicht gefunden.



## RunningFlip (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte heute mal wieder CoH spielen, um die Zeit bis zum Release des zweiten Teiles zu überbrücken.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass das Game aber irgendwie keine Lust auf mich hat. 
Sobald ich CoH starte, bekomme ich direkt eine Fehlermeldung: 

"Der Rendering-Treiber wurde nicht gefunden. Stellen Sie sicher, 
dass DirectX ordnungsgemäß installiert wurde und das sich die Treiber Ihres Systems 
auf dem neusten Stand befinden."

..ich habe bereits versucht das Spiel im Administrator-Modus zu starten oder eine Kompatibilität herzustellen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Den Treiber meiner Grafikkarte habe ich bereits aktualisiert und DirectX 9 auch neu installiert (..wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich dies richtig gemacht habe..).
Ich wäre Euch äußerst dankbar, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet, damit ich endlich spielen kann. 


Hier mal mein System:
Acer Aspire V3-571G
8Gb Ram
Geforce gt 630M 2Gb
Intel Core i5 3210M 2.50GHz
Windows 7 64 Bit (somit ja auch DirectX 11)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
RunningFlip


----------

